# Command and Conquer 4  Problem Bildschirmauflösung ändern



## Spielball123 (19. April 2014)

*Command and Conquer 4  Problem Bildschirmauflösung ändern*

Hallo, habe mir gerade das C&C Ultimate Bundle geholt, leider mußte ich feststellen, das ich bei C&C 4 zwar spielen und alle Einstellungen ändern kann, doch sobald ich die Bildschirmauflösung auf 1920x1080 hochnehmen will, stürzt das Spiel ab. Ich habe aber nachvollziehbar keine Lust mit 800x600 zu spielen.
Hat jemand eine Idee ob ich die Bildschirmauflösung auch außerhalb des Spieles ändern kann??? z.B. mit Setup oder option.ini

Windows 8.1Pro 64bit
NVIDIA 335.23Forceware

http://[url=http://www.sysprofile.de/id170328]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## _Adler_ (7. September 2014)

*AW: Command and Conquer 4  Problem Bildschirmauflösung ändern*

Moin, da bin ich aber froh, das ich nicht der einzige bin mit diesem schei* Fehler.

Hast Du schon eine Lösung? Schon blamabel... die alten Titel laufen bei mir Auf Win8.1 64bit ohne Probleme aber dieses Neue C&C4 ...wenn man nur die geringste Änderung an den Grafikeigenschaften vornimmt, stürzt es ab.


----------

